# Alflafa hay... Seller needing opinions



## j4646335 (Apr 21, 2010)

Last Thursday we finished putting up our hay ( Alfalfa )...We stored it in the barn right away due to storms coming over the weekend..
We sold apx 90 bales to a couple who breed horses. They came and picked it up on Sunday.
Now, here's the tricky part...
The Buyers knew we had put it up quickly, first cutting, bad weather..
We told them to pick out bales and open them up to make sure it was good enough quality, which they did. The Buyers did comment that it was still a bit wet... but they said it was ok, loaded it on their trailor and took it home..
She emails us today and says her hay is molding, she is rather "rude" and complaing about her horses possibly getting sick, etc.etc.... we tell her we have not deposited her check and we will gladly take the hay back and give her the check back..
At this point in time, I advise her that horses should only be fed hay that has time to cure... and that it takes 5-6 weeks for it to completely dry-out.
She then goes on to tell me, returning it is a problem because she already gave 20 bales to her friend and they have already fed lots of it to their horses..
I went out and opened up about 5 bales of the same cutting and didn't find any mold...
Anyone ever have any similar experiences?
I have never done any buisness with this couple before and I am kinda wondering if their up to "No good"... ??
The story just sounds strange to me... does it to anyone else??


----------



## Baron Pinto (Apr 21, 2010)

I dont grow alfalfa or anything like it. I can only give you my opinion on the situation. It sounds to me like you are offering the only thing a buyer could expect to get out of the deal. They knew the quality/condition when they picked it up. Tell them they can bring back what they have left for a partial refund. I would deposit that check asap though if it seems like they are being a tad on the shady side.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have to agree with Baron. I would deposit that check before they have the idea to stop payment on it. You might offer to take back what they have left for a refund of the returned portion. However, she has no right to be snippy. She knew the quality and state of the hay when she bought it and anyone with half a brain knows that hay that is wet could possibly mold.


----------

